# Doctor Who Staffel 1



## Feleos (30. Dezember 2013)

Moin Leute, 

Ich suche die erste Staffel und folgend von Doctor Who. Hier bei bitte nicht mit der modernen Verfilmung verwechseln. Ich meine die erste erste Staffel von 1963. Hierbei ist mir egal, ob auf DVD (vorzugsweise) oder per legalem Download im netz.

Schöne Grüße und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Starshiptrooper (31. Dezember 2013)

Doctor Who - The Beginning [UK Import] [3 DVDs]: Amazon.de: William Hartnell, William Russell, Jacqueline Hill, Carole Ann Ford, Peter Hawkins, David Graham, Christopher Barry, Frank Cox, Richard Martin, Waris Hussein, Anthony Coburn, C.E. Webber, Da

 Keine Ahnung ob es die auch in Deutsch gibt.


----------



## Feleos (31. Dezember 2013)

super, danke


----------



## Starshiptrooper (31. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe schon bestellt.

 It´s essential!!!


----------



## Feleos (4. Januar 2014)

klar und auch schon gekommen + die erste staffel durch (wenn die ersten dvd eine staffel darstellt)


----------

